# What Is This Video Recording Glitche?



## Dr_Totenkopf (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm working on a video project with a friend and we are looking for a type of glitch effect but nether of us knows what's its called. The effect is caused by a camera being hit really hard while its recording, causing massive distortion in the video and audio. Movies like Chronicle, Cloverfield, and Marble Hornets all use it here and there. In the case of Marble Hornets the camera is glitching out because of the presence of the Slindermen. If any one knows the name of this effect please let me know.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 9, 2012)

Can you post an example?  I would guess TV Noise FX like this from Video Copilot.
https://www.videocopilot.net/products/riotgear/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 9, 2012)

Sudden Impact Misalignment of Recording Heads and Old-School VHS Tape.


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 11, 2012)

Kind of like if you've ever watched a movie on tape and the image keeps moving up the screen? It's a tape recorder thing. You'd have to replicate it with Adobe After Effects or something similar with digital.


----------

